# Bite box/ Training box



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any dimension on here for a Dog bite/training box. Or where I can get them from I would like to build one Thanks


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi james,
Not many people like box/table training so you may not get too many replies. You can send an email to Nate Harves, check his website www.sportwaffenk9.com or his friend Mike Diehl at www.diehlspolicek9training.com. You'll get their email adresses there.
Good luck.


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you train all your dogs on tables James?


----------

